# hello



## ISMA girl (Dec 2, 2006)

Hello everyone. I am new so I just thought I would say hello.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 2, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:  Thanks for saying hi!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Dec 2, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## ISMA girl (Dec 2, 2006)

thank you for the welcome. posting may not be so happy at first 'cause I can't figure this stuff out yet.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 2, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Drac (Dec 2, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..Confused??  Questions?? Just ask..


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 2, 2006)

If it makes you feel any better I wasconfused when I first started and over three years I'm still confused.

Anyway happy posting and welcome


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Dec 2, 2006)

Welcome, and no worries it gets easier with tjme and practice


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 2, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the group.
Feel free to ask questions and feel free to click on things to see what happens (that's how I figured things out).
;-)

AoG


----------



## Drac (Dec 2, 2006)

I see by your bio that you study Matsubyashi Shorin-Ryu..That's the discipline I started with a long time ago..


----------



## exile (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi ISMA_girl---welcome to MT, good to have you with us! Anything you don't understand, check it out with the Mentors... and take advantage of the FAQ forum. Almost anything you want to know about how to navigate the board will be covered there.


----------



## bydand (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## ISMA girl (Dec 3, 2006)

thank you all for that wonderful welcome LOL little price is right humor


----------



## ISMA girl (Dec 3, 2006)

Drac said:


> I see by your bio that you study Matsubyashi Shorin-Ryu..That's the discipline I started with a long time ago..


well then you probably know my master instructors Master hixson jr and sr
we compete pkc alot up in your area


----------



## stickarts (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Changhfy (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ISMA girl,

Its great to meet you!




take care,
Chang


----------



## MJS (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Drac (Dec 4, 2006)

ISMA girl said:


> well then you probably know my master instructors Master hixson jr and sr
> we compete pkc alot up in your area


 
Yes, I believe I have heard of them...


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 4, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 4, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 4, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------

